# I'm the new moderator on this board.



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

I've been offered the job to moderate the Suns board and I've accepted. I'd just like to let all the Suns fans on the board know that I'll try my best to moderate well and do a good job for you all. Thank you.


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

welcome...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Congrats, sure the chances of you modding well is better then Penny playing a whole season 

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Congrats, sure the chances of you modding well is better then Penny playing a whole season
> 
> -Petey


Yikes, I sure hope so! :laugh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

How about better than Marbury passing the ball and liking it? 

-Petey


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> How about better than Marbury passing the ball and liking it?
> 
> -Petey


:laugh:


----------



## sundevilPAT (Jun 18, 2002)

How about 2 new threads in one month on this board..................


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

That is harsh... but once the season rolls, so will this forum... and all the others.

-Petey


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I've been offered the job to moderate the Suns board and I've accepted. I'd just like to let all the Suns fans on the board know that I'll try my best to moderate well and do a good job for you all. Thank you.


do that Wiggum:laugh:


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!
> I've been offered the job to moderate the Suns board and I've accepted. I'd just like to let all the Suns fans on the board know that I'll try my best to moderate well and do a good job for you all. Thank you.


as a suns fan somewhat welcome.


----------



## Wiggum (Jul 29, 2002)

*Re: Re: I'm the new moderator on this board.*



> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> do that Wiggum:laugh:


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

How about a former suns board mod b4 you guys were here show up?


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: I'm the new moderator on this board.*



> Originally posted by <b>Wiggum</b>!


haha Wiggum I know you'll do a great job


----------

